# M.V Shetland Trader EX Lass Mars



## islayshipping

Good Evening

I am just wondering if anyone has got pictures of the shetland trader faversham ships ltd owned....


----------



## rabaul

I have just uploaded a photograph I took of the Shetland Trader in 1989 at Hays Dock in Lerwick

Is this the same vessel


----------



## Pilot mac

Elliott, 
try http://www.favershamships.co.uk/ for image of the current Shetland Trader, however you may need there permission to reproduce it. This is a good website well wort a browse,

regards
Dave


----------



## islayshipping

*my picture*



Pilot mac said:


> Elliott,
> try http://www.favershamships.co.uk/ for image of the current Shetland Trader, however you may need there permission to reproduce it. This is a good website well wort a browse,
> 
> regards
> Dave


Yea the pictures of the shetland trader on that site are mine i took them for faversham ships ltd


----------



## EBenarty

Yes I knew the Shetland Trader and Charlie - Charlie Groundwater from Stromness was Mate and Captain for many years before going to Northlink Ferries. We went to school together with his brother James and his Grandfather was headmaster off Strommness school. 
Billy


----------



## GRAHAM D

I used to see the Shetland Trader when on the Leith to Shetland run as Second Mate on the ROF Beaver in the early 1980's, I seem to remember she carried a lot of Becks or Grolsh beer!! Does anyone have any photos of the Beaver, she was a funny looking ship?


----------



## vectiscol

I did have a quick visit onboard the ship just before Christmas. Faversham Ships are doing their best to keep her in good shape. The ship does work hard.


----------



## thedon59

EBenarty said:


> Yes I knew the Shetland Trader and Charlie - Charlie Groundwater from Stromness was Mate and Captain for many years before going to Northlink Ferries. We went to school together with his brother James and his Grandfather was headmaster off Strommness school.
> Billy



Sailed with Charlie on Dennisons Hoxa Sound.


----------



## TED INGHAM

*Shetland Trader*

Have just loaded some photos of the Shetland Trader in the Coaster section. New and old vessels.

Regards,
Ted


----------



## Alan Dunk

TED INGHAM said:


> Have just loaded some photos of the Shetland Trader in the Coaster section. New and old vessels.
> 
> Regards,
> Ted


Hi

The old vessel was ex Parkesgate owned by Fred Parkes Shipping (Hullgates Shipping). I was Chief Engineer on her in the 70's.

Regards
Alan
R737833


----------

